# DW yes or no ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

:thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

!!YeS!!


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes! Not overly keen on the alloys but the bodywork is brilliant


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes from me


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes please


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hell YES


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Go on, then. Twist my arm


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes!!!


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Another definite YES


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Car Yes Wheels No


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm a petrolhead so yes indeed.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

YEP!!! :thumb:


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

go on then


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh yes


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful YES


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Quite surprised by the amount of love this is getting.
I am usually a fan of (subtlety) modified cars but in this case a prefer the standard V10+


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes, this works for me. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice!! yes sir.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hell yeah.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

It's a no from me


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ohhhhhh if I have to )



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## hunky dunky (Feb 26, 2016)

dam yes


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Reckon I could suffer that one mate.


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

Most definitely! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes please. But with different wheels


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes!!


----------



## nickyd (Jan 16, 2014)

Could get used to it,even with those wheels.

So a big yes from me.


----------

